# Need help for basil plant...



## jusnikki (Nov 16, 2011)

My daughter just brought home this pitiful little basil plant in a clear plastic cup. It's just starting to emerge from the soil and really doesn't look to healthy, lol. But as a class project she has to take care of this plant for a period of time. What is the care for basil? Sickly basil...lol.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 16, 2011)

It might be having some transplant shock if it was pricked out from a bunch of seedlings.  Try making a mini terrarium, cover the cup with another clear plastic cup  or plastic bag, (not touching the leaves) and put it in bright, but not too bright light as you don't want to burn it.  Keep damp, but don't let it sit in water as it may rot.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 16, 2011)

THank you. I'll do just that soon as  we get the little thing home. The more I look at it the more sorry I feel for it......


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 16, 2011)

This is the time of year when many basil plants die off.  Her project might be doomed.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 16, 2011)

I dug a couple established plants up from the garden, with plenty of soil, and potted them, they're doing pretty well.  Am thinking basil is usually direct seeded in the garden (that's how I plant it) and is not fond of being transplanted as seedlings.   As it's an annual, it shouldn't matter as to when it's planted.  For example, you could plant lettuce or impatiens any time indoors, and given the right conditions, they will grow just fine.

Basil would not have been my choice for a class project, maybe bean seeds or marigold seeds.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 17, 2011)

Basil is generally a spring/summer plant.  For success, you will have to go with an indoor setup preferably hydroponic or aeroponic.  I would suggest hydroponic if it's your first time.  I can't imagine why your daughter's teacher would give an out-of-season herb for a class project but it's generally not suited to fall/winter weather.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 17, 2011)

When I googled it, I noticed it was out of season and wondered why the teacher chose that plant. But as my daughter explains there were other plants. And kids chose the nice plants and she felt sorry for that one, lol. I told her that plants going to get her a failing grade. 

But this morning it had actually grown a little. Since it's so small you can barely see the leaves but the stem is a little higher, so maybe it will be alright. I did cover it with plastic when we got home. So maybe with a little love and care it may make it.
I'll bet even the teacher will be surprised, lol.


----------



## texherp (Nov 17, 2011)

If you're on the coast, you can probably keep it outside at least for a couple more weeks.  We're still getting warm weather here.  I'd put it outside in direct sun on warm days and bring it insdie during cold spells.  Eventually thought, it'll have to stay inside.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 17, 2011)

texherp said:


> If you're on the coast, you can probably keep it outside at least for a couple more weeks. We're still getting warm weather here. I'd put it outside in direct sun on warm days and bring it insdie during cold spells. Eventually thought, it'll have to stay inside.


 
I'm far from the coast. I was trying to find a place on my window seal to get it some sunlight because it's sunny today. But cool outside. I guess artificial lights no good??


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 17, 2011)

jusnikki said:
			
		

> I'm far from the coast. I was trying to find a place on my window seal to get it some sunlight because it's sunny today. But cool outside. I guess artificial lights no good??


 
I've grown lots of seeds and plants under growlights.  If, however, you're talking the standard living room lamp, you will need more light.  A sunny windowsill should be fine.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh well, the lil' one didn't make it. It expired sometime in the night. 

I told kirra (my daughter) to ask her teacher about another plant (not a basil). And to call me if this was effecting her grade. 

I didn't mention how I don't have a green thumb and every plant I've ever touched didn't make it (healthy plants). ANd I try, I really do. Maybe if she gets another, she can take care of it without my help and it'll have a chance. 

Thanks to all for your help, you shall be included in the obituary, lol.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 18, 2011)

Can she just take a jar of dry basil into the teacher and tell her that her plant flourished so well that she dried and bottled it so that it can be enjoyed with many meals throughout the year?

ehh, probably not...


----------



## Constance (Nov 18, 2011)

I had a commercial greenhouse for 22 years, and basil was one of the spring plants my customers requested. I direct seeded them because they don't transplant well. I also told my customers that they really do best when seeded right into the garden. I have seen basil grown in pots, but I never had much luck at it.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Can she just take a jar of dry basil into the teacher and tell her that her plant flourished so well that she dried and bottled it so that it can be enjoyed with many meals throughout the year?
> 
> ehh, probably not...


 

LOLOL ( I literally laughed out loud at that)

My husband said just go buy another and put it in the cup, lol. 
I say no we're not!! lol


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 18, 2011)

Constance said:


> I had a commercial greenhouse for 22 years, and basil was one of the spring plants my customers requested. I direct seeded them because they don't transplant well. I also told my customers that they really do best when seeded right into the garden. I have seen basil grown in pots, but I never had much luck at it.


 
I'd love to have a garden but as stated above, I have the death touch. Both my parents were great at gardening. But I guess that canceled me out. 

When I first moved into my house (i brought from my sister). She left her plants there until she could them moved. There were several. When she came back to get them, only two made the move, lol. I told her from day one don't leave the plants with me...


----------



## flpaintmaster (Nov 27, 2011)

I live in Cocoa Beach, Fl.  It is gardening season here now.  I grow basil continuously, it is one of my favorite herbs, typically lemon & genovese or sweet(pesto, salads, etc).  I grow from seed &  transplant each crop.  Just gently separate the plants to minimize damage to the roots & create a hole big enough to re set the roots without disturbing them too much, then moisture, sun & periodic fertilizer.  Too much sun & they will go to seed.

Tim Abbott


----------



## Claire (Nov 27, 2011)

You'll have to keep us up to date on this poor plant's doomed life!  It is a favorite herb for many of us, but is, for me, one of the most delicate to grow.  Why didn't the teacher use a green bean seedling?


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 28, 2011)

Claire said:


> You'll have to keep us up to date on this poor plant's doomed life! It is a favorite herb for many of us, but is, for me, one of the most delicate to grow. Why didn't the teacher use a green bean seedling?


 

Oh it didn't make it. Poor little thing....It had just peeped it's little plant head above the soil, coughed, croked.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 28, 2011)

I like your idea, Claire.  Taking it a step further, have the students _start _a plant from a bean. 

Once, just out of curiosity, I took a kidney bean from a many years old bag that my Mother had, and planted it in a sconce with a little soil.  It sprouted into a lovely little plant!


----------

